# fusefs-kmod fails to install "too many arguments to function 'vrecycle'"



## cr4wler (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey!

i was trying to install fuesfs-ntfs via ports on my 9.1RC-3 (amd64) box, but i got an error in fusefs-kmod:


```
fuse_vnops.c: In funtion 'fuse_inactive':
fuse_vnops.c:666: error: too many arguments to function 'vrecycle'
*** [fuse_vnops.o] Error code 1

[...]
```

[CMD=]cat fuse_vnops.c | grep vrecycle[/CMD]

```
vrecycle(vp,td);
```

google found this for me:

same problem, with diff file to patch

I tried to patch it, but the patch process failed and i was too afraid to break something to work the changes in manually.

do i need to download it from another source? is ports using an old (broken?) version maybe? am i doing something wrong here?


----------



## cr4wler (Nov 10, 2012)

after i tried pkg_add -r fusefs-kmod (it didn't work because i am running 9.1-RC3 and there is no 9.1-RELEASE folder on the FTP server yet)

i downloaded the kmod.tbz from here, did a quick pkg_add fusefs_kmod[...] (which worked just fine) and was able to install ntfs-3g with [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/sysutil/fusefs-ntfs && make install clean[/cmd].

but (and this is a big but) i still have a problem:
[cmd=]kldload fuse[/cmd]

```
kldload: can't load fuse: No such file or directory
```

I didn't force anything with the ntfs-3g install, but it still installed even without fusefs_kmod? i don't quite understand it (ntfs-3g is present in /usr/local/bin)


----------



## cr4wler (Nov 10, 2012)

(i can't edit my posts....)

[CMD="root"]kldload /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko[/CMD]
KLD fuse.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: Exec format error

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]
FreeBSD BSDRouter 9.1-RC3 FreeBSD 9.1-RC3 #0 r242324: Tue Oct 30 00:58:51 UTC 2012 root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## cr4wler (Nov 14, 2012)

okay... i finally got it working....

what i did:

1.) Deinstall fusefs-kmod and fusefs-ntfs:
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod && make deinstall[/cmd]
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs && make deinstall[/cmd]

2.) Delete Kernel Sources and reinstall them from the CD i used to install:
[cmd=]rm -r /usr/src[/cmd]

Copy src.txz from Install CD. Then:

[cmd=]tar -C / -xvzf src.txz[/cmd]

3.) I still got a few compile errors... so i added this to my /etc/make.conf

```
CC=clang
```
And since i was at it, i added:

```
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
```

4.) [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs && make install clean[/cmd]
and it finally worked.

If a mod happens to stroll by, maybe you can set this to solved?


----------



## cr4wler (Nov 14, 2012)

i completely forgot: i did portsnap fetch before all of this, but i don't know whether it was relevant for the problem, since i think there were no changes in the relevant ports


----------

